# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Portland Trail Blazers



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Dallas Mavericks [4-1] at Portland Trail Blazers [2-3]*
 | Saturday, November 10 2007 | Portland, OR | Rose Garden | 10:00pm ET | 
| *TV*: Ch. 21 | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

After overcoming a major nemesis, the Dallas Mavericks look to continue their dominance of the Portland Trail Blazers when the teams meet Saturday night at the Rose Garden. 

Dallas has won 13 straight against Portland, including six in a row on the road. The Mavericks have not lost to the Blazers since a 97-88 defeat on Dec. 23, 2003. 

The last four meetings haven't even been close, with Dallas winning by an average of 15.2 points. Mavericks (4-1) superstar Dirk Nowitzki, though, hasn't had much of an impact, scoring only 11 points in each of the last two matchups. 

Nowitzki had a big impact on Thursday night's game at Golden State, scoring eight of his 22 points in the fourth quarter as the Mavericks hung on for a 120-115 victory. The win gave a significant mental boost to Mavericks, who got upset by the Warriors in the opening round of last season's playoffs and had also dropped five consecutive regular-season meetings between the teams. 

"It was very important for us at this point in the season, knowing they beat us four or five times last year," said Dallas guard Jason Terry, who came off the bench to score 24 points. "We came in and got the monkey off our back." 

Thursday's victory was the third straight for the Mavericks, who are off to their best start since also opening 4-1 in 2004-05. They began last season 0-4 before reeling off 12 consecutive wins. 

After spending most of last season as a starter, Terry has been even more effective in his new sixth-man role. 

The speedy guard is averaging 23.0 points through five games - an increase of more than six points from last season. He is also shooting a stellar 62.5 percent (15-of-24) from 3-point range while handing out 4.8 assists per contest. 

After losing all three games on a season-opening road trip, the Trail Blazers (2-3) made it two straight home wins with a 110-98 victory Friday over Memphis. 

LaMarcus Aldridge matched a personal best with 30 points and Brandon Roy and Jarrett Jack each added 22 for Portland, which rallied from a 12-point halftime deficit and set season highs in points and field-goal percentage (51.2). 

Roy scored 18 in the pivotal second half. 

"We want the ball in the hands of our best player," Blazers coach Nate McMillan said. "That's what other teams do. In Denver, the ball is in Carmelo (Anthony)'s hands. The Lakers put the ball in Kobe (Bryant)'s hands, and we want Brandon to have it." 

Point guard Steve Blake had seven points and eight assists in his second consecutive start. 

After watching his team average only 90.0 points in the first three games, McMillan inserted Blake into the starting lineup over Jarrett Jack. With Blake running the offense, the Blazers have averaged 101.5 points. 

Jack, meanwhile, has had his two best games of the season coming off the bench, averaging 20.5 points while shooting 12-for-20 from the field.



*Starting Five*






































*Steve Blake - Brandon Roy - Martell Webster - LaMarcus Aldridge - Joel Przybilla*


*vs.*





































*Devin Harris - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - DeSagana Diop*


*Injuries*

*Blazers:* Greg Oden (knee), Josh McRoberts (left ankle) and Darius Miles (right knee) are out. James Jones (left knee) is day-to-day. 
*Mavs:* Erick Dampier (right shoulder) and Devean George (left foot stress reaction) are out. Eddie Jones (sore right leg) is day-to-day but hopes to play. 











​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Since I have no idea who would get the starting nod if Eddie Jones can't play, I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

"Mavs win, thats muy bueno!" Well.. hopefully...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLm3stXYDCs

If you haven't seen that before. Theres some classic stuff in there. Its only like 4 minutes long.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

LOL :rofl2:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Game plan vs the Warriors,
Did you guys watch the pregame? What Avery said?
freaking ridiculous.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The starting line-up is MESSED UP!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Who wants to watch the game? Get at me on AIM on theo4002


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

not me, its been ugly so far.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol:

It's a good thing the Cowboys are playing in under 24 hours.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I hate our offense.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

same, 1-2 passes and then a shot from way outside. i knew they were gonna get whooped tonight, like they said on the pregame show about what baron davis said last night, they are soft and dont want it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

What did the Mavericks do during training camp? 
and Diop really needs to learn how to dunk the ball.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... how about that Kobe deal now?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ROFL... dude i'm in and you know that.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Also, the way they defended Dirk... deja vu?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

My boy had 13 points and 7 boards.

I could have sworn he had a huge block too....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I still don't like his help defense, but he's very exciting to watch. He's not white and soft... :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> I still don't like his help defense, but he's very exciting to watch. He's not white and soft... :lol:


:lol:

Don't be picking on Fazekas. LOL... he got his first NBA points tonight, right?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

huh? who's that?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> huh? who's that?


Ooooh... see? That's where you've overlooked Dallas offense.

We are stacked with *YOUNG WHITE SOFTIES*!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: with Dirk leading the way.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Good game guys.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> Good game guys.


LOL... we must have been watching different games.



.... but nonetheless good game for POR. :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: with Dirk leading the way.


I really didn't care if they won or not, but showing us something different would have been nice.

I mean... seriously... if they lost by trying something DIFFERENT, I am fine with it. But when they come out playing the same old crap and get killed....

I guess that's why I decided to focus on the only bright spot of the season, Brandon Bass....


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and yes you have guessed it we lost to the blazers but I support the blazers as well so no regrets there


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This one point bothers me:

If your team is refusing to take the ball to the hole, then you have lost their respect. If you don't tell them to take the ball to the hole, then you should be fired.

Which do we have here? :azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> This one point bothers me:
> 
> If your team is refusing to take the ball to the hole, then you have lost their respect. If you don't tell them to take the ball to the hole, then you should be fired.
> 
> Which do we have here? :azdaja:


Good question, but one thing I know is that we are all sick of the iso offense for 48 minutes.


----------

